# iphone 5 handlebar mount / case



## Large (10 Jan 2014)

Hi folks - anyone here able to recommend a mount for an iphone 5 thorugh which you can hear the speakers.

My old iPhone 4's Biologic mount was great, but sealed so tight I could not hear the speakers.


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Jan 2014)

Why do you want to mount an expensive phone to the bike and expose it to the elements?


----------



## Large (13 Jan 2014)

Because it use its GPS function to track my mileage. And I never ride in the rain.I thought I was asking the questions here?


----------



## Sore Thumb (18 Jan 2014)

I have been searching for an iphone 5 case. I have had a biologic case for my iphone 4 until the plastic screen broke.
I now have a wahoo fitness protector case with the extender battery, this is an excellent case but you need to plug in a speaker to hear sound. But for gps mapping and extended batter it's great. I would buy the same for iphone 5 but they don't have the same features and you can't plug a extra batter Ito it as it has no ports.

But I think I have now found the perfect iphone 5 protector case with an extender battery. I intend to plug in my dynamo cable into the extender battery and then this charges the iphone.
I have also managed to find a distributer for the uk.

http://cyclewiz.co.uk/charging-solutions/batteries?product_id=95



http://www.bike2power.com/bikeconsole-iphone-5-5s-rechargeable-weatherproof-bicycle-mount.html

It has some sealed holes that allow the sound to come through the case from the iphone 5 speakers.

Hope this helps you


----------



## jack smith (2 Feb 2014)

topeak is the best by far i have used, comes with a proper phone case that just clips onto your phone for everyday use, also includes a stem or bar mount and you simply clip your phone to the bike securely, the case also includes a rubber waterproof cover to protect it from dirt water and damage


----------



## Nick Stone (3 Feb 2014)

There an Australian brand that looks pretty smart, can't remember name but shows road bike holding well and I top cover for rain, though I'd have on all time over here, might be worth a google


----------



## BRounsley (7 Feb 2014)

I’ve just spied this post.
I’ve been using my iPhone as a cycle computer since the launch of the 3G (the first with GPS and open API). I’m currently using an iPhone5
I’ve used many cases over the years the first being a modified arm band before any dedicated cycle cases were launched. I’m still hunting for the elusive “perfect case”.
I’m currently using the Topeak Ride Case II. It’s pretty good. The things I don’t like are the plastic caddy is a bit of a pain (I like my phone naked when not on the bike) and if you put the waterproof cover on (which you are in the UK) it covers the lightening port. The plus is the stem cap mount is the best I’ve used.
If you do long rides you’re going to need the phone connected to an external battery and if the lightening port is covered then that’s a problem. I have workaround which is using the “Topeak Drybag” allowing me to run the power cable in and keep the phone waterproof (both fit the same stem mount).
There is a couple of more expensive option that I’ve looked at but never bough. These are BarFly and Lifeproof.

My “perfect case” would be:
Stem mount (like the Topeak Ride Case).
Waterproof
Glass screen
Easy to put the naked phone in and out (unlike the Lifeproof)
Lighting Port flap to connect a battery

Does anyone know of this unicorn case!


----------



## jack smith (10 Feb 2014)

Large said:


> Hi folks - anyone here able to recommend a mount for an iphone 5 thorugh which you can hear the speakers.
> 
> My old iPhone 4's Biologic mount was great, but sealed so tight I could not hear the speakers.


ive got a brand new still sealed topeak ride case mount set with bar/stem mounts waterproof cover and phone case included  after £30


----------



## JonUK4 (12 Feb 2014)

Can I recommend Quadlock. relatively expensive but it's rock solid and you can mount it anywhere on your bike. Also comes with a waterproof sleeve for the phone.


----------



## Nick Stone (12 Feb 2014)

JonUK4 said:


> Can I recommend Quadlock. relatively expensive but it's rock solid and you can mount it anywhere on your bike. Also comes with a waterproof sleeve for the phone.


That's the one, I couldn't think of the name. Are they any good? Like the look of but need it to be immovable should I tumble


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (10 Mar 2014)

I have a Tigra Mount for my iPhone 4S, and it's brilliant.
I was a bit apprehensive to begin with, when we've had bad rain here, I began by putting it away, but then I got caught out in a sudden downpour and it's done fantastically.
It's stayed on my stem where ever I go, over potholes and all sorts.

Here's the link for where I bought mine from, I wouldn't touch any from eBay, as wanted genuine.
https://shop.londoncyclist.co.uk/products/tigra-iphone-bike-mount/

Oh, and the handy thing with it, is it lets me charge while it's in the case, which is a bonus now I'll be training and have an external backup battery to carry with me.


----------



## Sara_H (24 Mar 2014)

robelliott2125 said:


> I have a Tigra Mount for my iPhone 4S, and it's brilliant.
> I was a bit apprehensive to begin with, when we've had bad rain here, I began by putting it away, but then I got caught out in a sudden downpour and it's done fantastically.
> It's stayed on my stem where ever I go, over potholes and all sorts.
> 
> ...


Is yours the powerplus version?


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (24 Mar 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Is yours the powerplus version?


No Sara. I think that one came out after I'd placed my order, which was a shame.

Mine has the ability to charge while on a ride, which is what I've done recently, placed a portable battery in a stem-bag, and charged the phone while on the ride, worked a treat, and kept the phone topped up.
I am looking to upgrade to a Garmin at some point this year though (probably new year), which should remove the need for carrying my phone on the stem, and lightens it up.
However, it is handy when calls come in, just in case it's important and I do need to stop (my phone is normally on silent).


----------



## Sara_H (24 Mar 2014)

robelliott2125 said:


> No Sara. I think that one came out after I'd placed my order, which was a shame.
> 
> Mine has the ability to charge while on a ride, which is what I've done recently, placed a portable battery in a stem-bag, and charged the phone while on the ride, worked a treat, and kept the phone topped up.
> I am looking to upgrade to a Garmin at some point this year though (probably new year), which should remove the need for carrying my phone on the stem, and lightens it up.
> However, it is handy when calls come in, just in case it's important and I do need to stop (my phone is normally on silent).


Thanks for that. I'm wanting to use mine with the bike hub app as I'm apalling following maps. 

The power plus model reviews aren't as good as the standard model, quite a few complaints about the mount not working well, so maybe you method is better any way. 

Which portable battery do you use?


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (24 Mar 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Thanks for that. I'm wanting to use mine with the bike hub app as I'm apalling following maps.
> 
> The power plus model reviews aren't as good as the standard model, quite a few complaints about the mount not working well, so maybe you method is better any way.
> 
> Which portable battery do you use?


I've not yet started using maps, mainly because I know the routes I'm taking, and hardly go offroad. But when I am unsure, I familiarize myself using Googlemaps before leaving and on my phone (been lost once, to find my sisters new house haha!)

The model I have has been worked on and made a lot better, I believe it's now 100% waterproof, however mine sits on the stem on a slight decline, which means most rain water runs off the bottom nicely.
Not yet had any damage to the phone (I'm not contracted, I bought my iPhone from Apple) so I do my best to keep it safe.

The battery I bought was an Anker 12000mAh model (I believe, can confirm later for you), cost £35 from Amazon, and it charges by a shake, not a button, saving the hassle of the button being accidentally depressed etc.
Plus, the shake also shows how much battery is left.
I've since left the battery in my stem bag, within a bag to help keep it dry.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Mar 2014)

robelliott2125 said:


> However, it is handy when calls come in, just in case it's important and I do need to stop (my phone is normally on silent).


This is also a good point. Once a week I'm on call after my normal working day until 9pm. I do usually go home as call outs are not too frequent, but have on occasion missed a call because I couldn't hear my phone in my pannier, got home and then realised and had to turn round and ride back to work!


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (27 Mar 2014)

Sara_H said:


> This is also a good point. Once a week I'm on call after my normal working day until 9pm. I do usually go home as call outs are not too frequent, but have on occasion missed a call because I couldn't hear my phone in my pannier, got home and then realised and had to turn round and ride back to work!


Noooo!

I've only ever been called back to work once, and that was because a business owner in our building had lost their doorkeys, and were willing to risk leaving the main door open overnight.
So SPD's went back on, bike hauled back out and back on the road. But 30 minutes of my evening over x millions lost in data, hardware etc across our business is a small price to pay, plus helps me out.

I'll admit, you can miss things sometimes, but a call isn't one I miss. I turn the screen off once I've set the app, so it lights up when texts etc come in, but normally only calls get my attention as my focus is the road.

Btw, the mount is great, it holds the phone vertically on my stem, leaving the rest of the handlebar estate free for lights.


----------



## BRounsley (27 Mar 2014)

http://www.extrauk.co.uk/product/detail/Topeak/Other_Bags/3058/

Not available until summer but this is coming. Expensive but I’ll be getting one.
Stem mount, waterproof and should charge the phone 2 twice. With the phone charged that 9+ hours riding with everything blazing (screen, gps, Bluetooth).


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (28 Mar 2014)

Not a bad looking case there @BRounsley, might look into that when I upgrade


----------



## JonUK4 (1 Apr 2014)

Nick Stone said:


> That's the one, I couldn't think of the name. Are they any good? Like the look of but need it to be immovable should I tumble


 
Sorry for the late response - yes - very good. The case is tight and unobtrusive on the phone and it stays on my phone most of the time, the mount can go anywhere on the bike using the usual rubber bands / zip ties and you can lock your phone in portrait or landscape. To release it you have to push down on the mounting bracket and twist 45' so it's not going to come off by accident.

I bought a couple of cheap ones off ebay/amazon and they pretty much went straight in the bin. The quadlock one hasnt left my bike


----------



## Stu Plows (1 Apr 2014)

If anyone is after an iPhone 5 mount still I have a very snug one that works well. £10 posted. I'll PM a picture if anyone is interested.


----------



## maltloaf (1 Apr 2014)

When I used my iPhone 5 for logging I had a quad lock case. It is very sturdy and I never once worried it might fall off. The rain cover works fine but it doesn't make the package completely waterproof. There are small holes in the rear around where the locking mechanism is formed, but I never had an issue of water getting in there.

I also got the car mount and a stick on quad lock back for my waterproof Motorola defy mini.

I can recommend them.


----------



## Sully (11 Apr 2014)

Wheres best place to pick up a quadlock for a 4s and what am I likely to pay ?


----------



## maltloaf (11 Apr 2014)

Quadlock themselves ship from the uk and if you sign up to their Facebook page or newsletter there are usually coupons floating about for discounts. 
I've ordered on three separate occasions and always got my item within a couple of days


----------



## JonUK4 (15 Apr 2014)

think I paid 40 something


----------



## NormanD (15 Apr 2014)

Try HERE ..good tough waterproof cases and strong mounts


----------



## Dan_Marshall (30 Apr 2014)

Can defo recommend the quad loack case. Used it with my iphone 4 and upgraded the case (mount stays the same) when I got my iphone 5c.
Quick delivery too 
Never leaves my bike and doubles up as a quality iphone cover for everyday use.

http://www.quadlockcase.com/

Dan


----------



## Pete nix (3 May 2014)

jack smith said:


> ive got a brand new still sealed topeak ride case mount set with bar/stem mounts waterproof cover and phone case included  after £30


Hi mate, you posted this ages ago, you still selling? I'm after a topeak iphone with the waterproof cover ?


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2014)

I don't have it I gave it away sorry mate


----------

